# Testing o stable?

## simo8491

Salve a tutti, ho istallato gentoo dopo aver usato per un periodo debian sid. Mi chiedevo appunto se anche in gentoo il ramo testing è abbastanza stabile da poter essere tranquillamente usato così da avere software più aggiornato. Ho letto un pò di cose su duversi siti ma non c'era una risposta precisa a questa domanda.

Grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## Scen

Ciao, il ramo instabile in senso "esteso", ovvero installare TUTTI i pacchetti instabili (ovvero ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~arch) non è consigliabile, a meno che non si voglia dare una mano a testare i pacchetti  :Smile: 

Puoi comunque installare in modo selettivo le versioni instabili dei pacchetti che desideri, senza rischiare di "corrompere" il sistema base (basta non installare le versioni instabili del compilatore, gcc, binutils, ecc.).

Comunque tieni presente che già di suo Portage offre le versioni recentissime di una moltitudine di software (anche come versioni stabili).

----------

## Peach

aggiungerei:

"perché usare solo software instabile quando si possono usare entrambi?"

una lettura obbligatoria.

----------

## simo8491

Grazie mille! Quindi mi consigli di togliere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" dal file /etc/make.conf?

Perchè comunque senza quell'opzione preogrammi come pidgin o brasero (che non sono usciti proprio da poco) non risultavano installabili (masked se ho capito qualcosa nelle varie guide, no?).

----------

## Onip

esattamente, è molto meglio smascherare selettivamente le varie applicazioni utilizzando gli strumenti che portage mette a disposizione.

----------

## simo8491

Ok ho capito, un'ultima cosa..è preferibile editare package.keywords e aggiungere il nome dei pacchetti che si vogliono istallare o aggiungere questi al file package.unmask? Grazie ancora per l'aiuto

----------

## !ico

package.keywords è per i pacchetti instabili (~arch), package.unmask è per i pacchetti mascherati dai sviluppatori di Gentoo, quindi dipende da pacchetto a pacchetto.

Nel caso dei due pacchetti menzionati (su amd64 almeno) si tratta di package.keywords.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Mi pare di aver capito che stai gia' usando tutto il software in ~.

A questo punto, togliere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~arch da make.conf puo' tradursi in un suicidio perche' dovrai andare a fare il downgrade di una moltitudine di pacchetti riguardanti il core del sistema e potresti trovare problemi con certe librerie.

Se devo essere sincero, io ripartirei dall'inizio oppure rimarrei con tutto il sistema ~.

Ho fatto il "downgrade" di una macchina l'anno scorso, alla fine e' andato tutto ma ho dovuto smadonnarci abbastanza   :Confused: 

Ciao!

----------

## Onip

oppure aggiungi a package.keywords tutti i pacchetti che hai installato con tanto di versione, in questo modo

```
=categoria/pacchetto-versione
```

e poi togli ~x86 dal make.conf .

In questo modo non dovrai fare nessun downgrade, ma gradatamente passerai ad avere un sistema completamente stabile. Certo è un lavoro lungo e noioso...

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Certo è un lavoro lungo e noioso...

 

Argh, ammazza se lo e'  :Razz: 

Pero' potrebbe essere fattibile in effetti, mumble mumble

----------

## simo8491

In realtà l'avevo aggiunta quell'opzione ma poi non avevo istallato o agiornato niente. E' sorta un'altra questione: sempre nel file /etc/make.conf la variabile USE come deve essere ragionevolmente settata? Io ho tolto il supporto alle librerie qt e kde con il meno davanti e messo a gnome e alle gtk. Non ho capito qual è il file di base a cui queste ulteriori istruzioni si sommano. Grazie ancora

P.S. C'è gente che si lamenta della difficoltà di istallazione e di utilizzo di debian!!!

----------

## !ico

 *simo8491 wrote:*   

> In realtà l'avevo aggiunta quell'opzione ma poi non avevo istallato o agiornato niente. E' sorta un'altra questione: sempre nel file /etc/make.conf la variabile USE come deve essere ragionevolmente settata? Io ho tolto il supporto alle librerie qt e kde con il meno davanti e messo a gnome e alle gtk. Non ho capito qual è il file di base a cui queste ulteriori istruzioni si sommano. Grazie ancora
> 
> 

 

Beh, le USE sono date da quelle impostate in make.conf e da quelle del tuo profilo (che eredita anche quelle delle dirctory precedenti.. se dai un occhio da /usr/portage/profile/default-linux/ fino al tuo profilo ti farai un'idea migliore). 

Sul "ragionevolmente settata" troverai diversi thread nel forum.. 

in teoria (senza voler scatenare flame) l'uso corretto è tenere le use globali in make.conf e quelle locali per ogni pacchetto in package.use..

Sulla documentazione comunque c'è scritto tutto  :Wink: 

ola  :Wink: 

EDIT: rileggendo forse non ho centrato in pieno la questione.. se la domanda era "che USE devo mettere?", beh, dipende da quello che vuoi   :Razz: 

e ancora una volta il manuale è tuo amico  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *simo8491 wrote:*   

> In realtà l'avevo aggiunta quell'opzione ma poi non avevo istallato o agiornato niente.

 

Allora toglila senza problemi  :Wink: 

 *simo8491 wrote:*   

> E' sorta un'altra questione: sempre nel file /etc/make.conf la variabile USE come deve essere ragionevolmente settata? Io ho tolto il supporto alle librerie qt e kde con il meno davanti e messo a gnome e alle gtk. Non ho capito qual è il file di base a cui queste ulteriori istruzioni si sommano.

 

Il "file di base" non e' uno solo, ma sono vari files di profilo. Dai un 

```
emerge --info
```

 per vedere le USE attive

 *simo8491 wrote:*   

> P.S. C'è gente che si lamenta della difficoltà di istallazione e di utilizzo di debian!!!

 

Evitiamo questi commenti relativi all'esperienza personale, grazie

----------

## Peach

 *simo8491 wrote:*   

> In realtà l'avevo aggiunta quell'opzione ma poi non avevo istallato o agiornato niente. E' sorta un'altra questione: sempre nel file /etc/make.conf la variabile USE come deve essere ragionevolmente settata? Io ho tolto il supporto alle librerie qt e kde con il meno davanti e messo a gnome e alle gtk. Non ho capito qual è il file di base a cui queste ulteriori istruzioni si sommano. Grazie ancora
> 
> P.S. C'è gente che si lamenta della difficoltà di istallazione e di utilizzo di debian!!!

 

come cercavo di dire nel mio post precedente ignorato, ci sono degli ottimi manuali in gentoo che puoi trovare a questo indirizzo che possono aiutarti a darti una infarinatura di base con la possibilità di approfondire tutti i discorsi che vuoi.

per quanto riguarda le flag use in particolare : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

sono più per l'insegnare a pescare che a regalare il pesce.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lavish wrote:*   

> A questo punto, togliere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~arch da make.conf puo' tradursi in un suicidio perche' dovrai andare a fare il downgrade di una moltitudine di pacchetti riguardanti il core del sistema e potresti trovare problemi con certe librerie.

 

in modo particolare i pacchetti binutils e glibc.

se fai il downgrade tra major release puoi dire "ciao ciao" al tuo sistema.

in caso quelli tienili [masked]

----------

## simo8491

Ok grazie a tutti, credo che sto iniziando a capire come funzione. Scusate se non ho letto troppo approfonditamente le guide ma i nuovi utenti spesso vogliono tutto funzionante e subito. Grazie ancora, ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

tranquillo non siamo su un forum debian   :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Onip wrote:*   

> oppure aggiungi a package.keywords tutti i pacchetti che hai installato con tanto di versione, in questo modo
> 
> ```
> =categoria/pacchetto-versione
> ```
> ...

 

Non c'era uno script in giro che lo faceva? Non riesco a trovarlo tramite ricerca sul forum...

----------

## djinnZ

premesso che c'è la versione find, la versione eix+awk, la versione eix+ed ... e la versione singola linea di comando "pure bash".

```
(cd /var/db/pkg ; for c in $(ls | grep -v virtual); do (cd $c ; for n in $(ls); do echo "=$c/$n" ; done) ; done) >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

